# Princeton WV- #08-0794, M Adult, W, ready to go!!



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

As of this morning this boy was not yet posted on the Mercer County WV Shelter's petfinder site, but he's in the shelter and now available for adoption. He was picked up by AC after getting into a tiff with another dog while chasing a female in heat. Poor guy, we can't hold that against him... he was just being a dog!! 

But his hold time is up, no one has reclaimed him and he's available for adoption. This shelter is high kill and always full and they are rescue friendly.THere is generally pull help available in the area and lost cost boarding near by. The shelter's phone number is: 304-425-2838. Generally Lisa is best to talk to. 
Here is a link to thier petfinder site: PETFINDER SITE-MERCER COUNTY SHELTER 

PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER FOR INFORMATION ON THIS DOG. I may be in Princeton on Saturday and will be glad to check on him (more pics, temp test,etc) if anyone would like me to check on him on Saturday if I'm down in that area. He looks like a really sweet boy who's wondering how he ended up in the shelter. HE"S SHEET 
#08-0794


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12057025


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

bump


----------



## tigger824 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

awe, he looks so sad


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

This guy can be saved. We do have a spot available. He has little to no chance of being adopted as he is not even on the adoption floor. He is being housed in an outside kennel.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

the folks at this shelter are great to work with; i did a long distance adoption with them and was amazed at how helpful they were

can anyone take him?????


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

This poor guy will be euthanized on Saturday if he is not out by then. We are scrambling to help him. There is also another shepherd there and I am trying to find out if it's already too late for him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*



> Quote: This guy can be saved. *We do have a spot available.*


YOu arranging for transport?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

We are only temporary holding spot until he can be adopted or sent to a rescue. The kennel we use for the humane society is local to the shelter so no problems with transport.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

Anyone out there that can help us to save this one?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

Pull fee is $55.00 which includes the rabies shot and neutering.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*



> Originally Posted By: eadavisThis poor guy will be euthanized on Saturday if he is not out by then. We are scrambling to help him. There is also another shepherd there and I am trying to find out if it's already too late for him.


If you're referring to Falyn (posted here weeks ago), she is in a foster home. That's the only other GS I saw.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

No there is another one-Falyn's foster home is working out OK. There were new pictures posted yesterday on the petfinder site. Anyone with a rescue that might be interested in helping with this white male? We will do the leg work for gathering the pull fee, shot and neuter, and temporary boarding.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

Anyone?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

THis guy will be put to sleep tomorrow if we can't get some help for him. THe other gs there is Baxter.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*SAVED: Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794*

Shelter # 08-0794

Breed: White German Shepherd
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large

About Me

SHELTER # 08-0794
He is a very sweet boy! He is soft spoken and he needs a fenced yard, as he is an escape artist and is found laying outside of his buddy's cage in the mornings when the staff comes in.
Shelter: 304- 425-2838 [email protected] (at frontiernet.net)

Visit My Petfinder Page

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12057025&mtf=1


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

Oops, sorry I haven't updated this thread. We are pulling this boy, he is scheduled to go to the vet on Monday and transport is being arranged for next week.

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

THANK YOU TERRY AND ECHO!! 

You just made my day


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

Thank my foster that stepped up for him. I could commit to dogs all day if I had more foster homes to put them in ;>)


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

My goodness than you so much-I could cry I am so happy this guy is being saved.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

This boy arrived safely in his foster home in CT last night. First reports are that he is very sweet, he is getting along with the 3 resident dogs. He had a bath this morning and is going to the vet for a check-up.

He was HW tested prior to coming up and he's negative - YEAH !!

Big thanks to Carolyn that drove him and quite a few other dogs all the way up from WV.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Princeton WV- white male#08-0794 ready to go!!*

Great news! Thank you, Echo and Terry.


----------

